# Bird Mart - Pomona CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Huge bird show .. birds, cages, toys, supplies .. you name it .. Pomona CA Fairplex on Sunday, Nov. 27, 2005:

http://www.fairplex.com/fp/Calendar/ViewEvent.asp?EventId=815

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hope to see you Terry, I was thinking of going if I get more painting done on my loft. Rena


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Enjoy*

Let us know what you see. And what you get. Might go up to Mountains for Thanksgiving.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh How Nice! I used to live in Crestline years ago Have fun.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the Lily Sanctuary cancelled their booth at the Bird Mart. Since I no longer have to go, I probably won't make the trip as there is more than plenty to do here at home.

For any who can attend, it really is quite something.

Terry


----------

